# Water at the bow



## Rebelwork (Aug 13, 2021)

When im fishing the 77 Loweline takes o water and it at the bow. I can only imagine it's the way it sits in the water. I have a 77 Evinrude 9.5 that's not on the boat but even if I go to the back of the boat 150lbs it doesn't make a difference. When it's on my drive and it rains it takes water at the bow and it was hooked up to the truck yesturday when it took a lot of rain. Again all going to the bow. 

Is this normal or should it be sitting higher on the bow with the traiker?


----------



## LDUBS (Aug 13, 2021)

Assuming relatively level ground, mine will drain out the transom when sitting on the trailer. Seems like that would be a best practice. If this is your concern, it should be a relatively easy adjustment with your bunks/rollers. Hitch drop is something to look at too I suppose. 

On the water & at rest I'm pretty sure water would drain to the transom. I fact I always kind of thought it was a little bow high when sitting int the water. When the boat is moving any water would definitely move towards the rear. Granted my boat is a semi or mod-V hull, so a different dynamic going on.


----------



## Rebelwork (Aug 14, 2021)

Other than a few rivet leaks we think because there is no motor it's not tilting the boat correctly. I want to put it on and see if it helps...


----------



## MrGiggles (Aug 15, 2021)

A higher hitch would help while it is hooked to the tow vehicle. I prefer the boat to be slightly lower in the rear, makes for easier loading, and allows it to drain properly.

No boat should hold water in the bow. Perhaps there is a drain passage that is clogged and not allowing the water to run back.


----------



## JL8Jeff (Aug 16, 2021)

I bought a new boat once without a motor and they did not set up the trailer properly. So I took it to the local ramp and floated it off so I could adjust the trailer and without a motor, the bow was low and the stern was high so that is definitely a possibility. If it holds rain while on the trailer in the yard, you need to prop up the front of the trailer with a trailer jack or some cinder blocks to help the water drain out. My driveway is sloped the wrong way and I need the trailer jack cranked all the way up and sit it on a cinder block to get the boat to drain.


----------



## Rebelwork (Sep 11, 2021)

Right now boat is hooked to the truck full time. If rain gets I it I just put it on the ramp and let as much drain out as possible before launching...it was taking a lot of water around the transom. Got all fixed and y there are a few around the bow I need to repair. 9ld boat with leaky rivets, but the fishing is good...


----------

